# US TC posters where are you buying your CDs from?



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I still like to buy physical media rather than downloads.I just realized that it was cheaper for me to buy three CDs I wanted from the UK rather than from here in the US! Arkiv Music only had one of them. Amazon was out of stock but had them from other sellers but more expensive. Import CDs had them but only on back order. Discogs had them but only from European Sellers and once again too costly and not worth the shipping risk. After an hour or so of comparing prices In the end I found that Presto had the cheapest price all up. It’s a sad state of affairs really. So if you are based in the US I am curious as to where you are buying your CDs from.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Increasingly I am buying downloads, and occasionally CDs, from PrestoMusic. My other source is Amazon. I find myself preferring PrestoMusic over Amazon.

After accumulating over 5000 CDs over the years, I do however find myself usually ignoring the CD on my very disorganized shelf and turning to playing that same CD on one of the three Hi-Res streaming services I subscribe to (Qobuz, Apple and Amazon)! I probably should stop buying CDs, or even downloads.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

haziz said:


> Increasingly I am buying downloads, and occasionally CDs, from PrestoMusic. My other source is Amazon. I find myself preferring PrestoMusic over Amazon.
> 
> After accumulating over 5000 CDs over the years, I do however find myself usually ignoring the CD on my very disorganized shelf and turning to playing that same CD on one of the three Hi-Res streaming services I subscribe to (Qobuz, Apple and Amazon)! I probably should stop buying CDs, or even downloads.


Thanks Haziz for your reply. I am pretty much starting from scratch in building a collection of CDs again after moving to the US a few years back and having to sell most of my vinyl and CDs . I now have only a modest amount currently. 5000 is quite a collection! I completely understand where you are coming from in finding it easier and more convenient to simply stream the music rather than reach for the CD on the shelf. And now most streaming services and sites like Presto have the booklets available to download too. But once a collector always a collector as they say! I find myself still wanting to buy CDs. l am also streaming and have only recently started buying downloads and so now i usually make decisions on buying physical media or downloading based on price and collectability.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone used Berkshire Record Outlet recently? I keep forgetting about them. 

This is off topic, but now that the dollar is pretty much equal to euros, I've noticed that some downloads from Amazon.de are cheaper than Amazon.us. Would a German Amazon download be included as part of my Amazon Music app, or would it remain separate? I like the idea of download purchases being part of the Cloud so I can listen through my phone.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I place orders regularly to Berkshire. They're a great way to fill in holes and listen to music you didn't want to pay full price for and do it on the cheap.

Arkiv is up again, but locating stuff you want is terrible compared to the way it used to be. Very disappointing.

Amazon doesn't seem to care anymore at all. So now I use Presto a lot. Occasionally JPC in Germany. 

And the nearby public library. Someone must have died and left a large collection. They're selling everything for 25 cents. Picked up 20 mint condition disks on Saturday for $5. The best deals: complete sets of symphonies by Beethoven (Karajan 63), Tchaikovsky (Muti), and Brahms (Solti).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> And the nearby public library. Someone must have died and left a large collection. They're selling everything for 25 cents.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> And the nearby public library. Someone must have died and left a large collection. They're selling everything for 25 cents. Picked up 20 mint condition disks on Saturday for $5. The best deals: complete sets of symphonies by Beethoven (Karajan 63), Tchaikovsky (Muti), and Brahms (Solti).



Libraries, garage sales, Craigslist.....are there other places where CDs are sold?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Amazon. Silver Platters (dot com). Discogs. eBay. Cuneiform. Bandcamp. 

I use Google or YouTube to hone in on a title or specific release, then go to work trying to dig up a copy. If the artist is still alive I prefer to buy direct from her, so she gets the money. If not I go for the cheapest price with the fastest and least expensive shipping. I’ve ordered before from retailers in like Germany or Brazil and it has taken six months to reach me. That’s unacceptable. I forget I even ordered it.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Most of the time I use streaming platforms and some specific libraries. Sometimes even exchange music with people i trust (Friends of truth).


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> If the artist is still alive I prefer to buy direct from her, so she gets the money.


There's got to be some stories to be told by buying directly from the artist. Please do tell!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Hogwash said:


> There's got to be some stories to be told by buying directly from the artist. Please do tell!


One time, Don Preston called me up out of the blue to thank me for buying his CD. He'd apparently looked up my phone number from my name & city. We chatted for a half hour!


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## edgecroft (May 15, 2021)

My favourite online store is Rarewaves in the UK, especially cheap for Warner boxes. Also use Momox for used CDs, they have occasional %15 off everything sales.


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

I found and bought a couple of operas on CD that I was looking for earlier this year from eBay, though I don't usually shop there. I also have bought from prestomusic.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Local used bookstore
Presto Classical
eBay
Discogs
Deep Discount 

Amazon can stuff it. I don't buy from them.


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

Yesterday I was looking for a CD set to buy, and I couldn't find it in that format at Presto Music, but I did find it at the walmart online marketplace. Interestingly, it said that this CD set would be fulfilled by DeepDiscount. I decided to check the DeepDiscount web site directly for this particular CD set, but they didn't list it. So it seems that some of the inventory at DeepDiscount has to be purchased through walmart.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

For the online buyers:




__





Loading…






slippedisc.com




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> For the online buyers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is disappointing...i got some excellent discs from them...I also loved that they released a whole series of Christopher Keane/Syracuse SO recordings, several of which included me as participant. 😀


----------



## Klavierman (9 mo ago)

Discogs, EBay, and Amazon are my primary sources. I occasionally order from Presto Classical.


----------

